# Drivers Seat Height Adjustment Fix



## benckj (May 23, 2018)

I've read a few past posts regarding repairing the height adjustment mechanism on drivers seat. As mine has never worked properly I thought lockdown may be a good time to rectify. As I cannot get any parts I am seeking advice on what the best course of action is. Hate to pull seat to bits only to find I have to put back together to drive before parts can be obtained.
Namely could some kind folk give me some direction to the following questions ;
1/ does seat need to be removed to rectify issue?
2/ Is the fault likely to be repairable without new parts?
3/ Any special tools required for job?
4/ Possible to supply pics to assist?

Many thanks, Jim


----------



## JoeKan (Mar 10, 2019)

Hi Benckj,

Yes... you are asking on a very raise worthy topic. I've just gone through this experience.

First off, yes... you do need to remove the seat to rectify the issue. The seat raising/lowering is controlled by a gas strut under the seat. By raising the handle on the seat, you pull on a cable that pulls on a trigger on the gas strut to unlock it. If there is no weight on the seat, the seat rises. If there is weight on the seat, like an occupant, the strut compresses and lowers. By releasing the lever, the trigger is released and the strut locks in place.

The strut fails in 2 ways. The 1st failure is that the strut seizes in the locked position. In other words, it's locked no matter what you do. My particular strut is in such a state. The second way it fails, is that the seal that locks the strut fails and the seat becomes a trampoline with a seat belt anytime the car is driven.

To replace the strut, the seat needs to be removed so you can get at the strut. When you flip the seat over, it will look simple to remove. However, you cannot remove the bolt that holds the strut right under the seat tub ( Lord knows, I tried). You have to disassemble the seat in a systematic way until you can remove the seat tub. Only then can you remove the #@$%@# bolt.

On top of that - There is a bit of a caveat. I ordered a new strut from Audi, and... it came seized up as well. Took me a month to figure that out as it was stuck in EXACTLY the same position as the one in the seat and initially I didn't know how it was supposed to work. I suspect that the previous owner had it replaced and it was seized as well, or the passenger seat seized up because it was never used.

So how do you replace it??? Have a look at this link... I listed the whole ETKA seat disassembly process.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... y#p9314709


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Are you 100% it's broken ? They are not the best set up if you pull the leaver with out sitting on the seat it should rise to full hight to get it to lower you need to pull the leaver when your sat in the seat and use your weight to push it brown at the back where the seat base and back rest join


----------



## benckj (May 23, 2018)

Thank you both for the replies. I will first off check to make sure strut is siezed. Following that I'm probably best to leave as is until I can source a replacement part before tearing apart seat.


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

I'm sure you guys do have a problem with your seats , but sometimes it's down to user error , like in my case :mrgreen:

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 5#p9312135


----------



## benckj (May 23, 2018)

Just to be sure I went out today and tried to shift both seats up and down while holding side lever up. Did this without sitting on seat. Could not get either one to budge so I'm certain they are either siezed or lever not operational. Think I will pull the passengers seat out first to have a good look. That way car can still be driven while waiting for parts.


----------



## JoeKan (Mar 10, 2019)

I disconnect the battery when removing or installing the seat just to make sure that the airbags in the seat will not discharge - you never know with static electricity when removing the electrical connectors under the seat.
If the Bowden cable pulls on the strut trigger and nothing happens, then it is the strut (probably).


----------



## benckj (May 23, 2018)

Just wondering if there is anything I can check without pulling seat out? From what I understand there is a locking pin arrangement the could be jambed rather than frozen strut. My car has only 60k on it and does not have any corrosion anywhere.

Jim


----------



## JoeKan (Mar 10, 2019)

You don't need to pull the seat. Unscrew the 4 bolts that hold the seat down. Then tilt the seat backward so you can see underneath the seat. When you look at the top of the strut, you will see the end of a cable connected to a trigger on the strut with a bicycle cable end.

When you pull on the handle, this cable should tighten up and pull on the trigger. If the cable pulls the trigger to the end of it's travel and nothing happens... it's a bum strut or we (meaning you and I) don't know what we are doing.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

benckj said:


> Just to be sure I went out today and tried to shift both seats up and down while holding side lever up. Did this without sitting on seat. Could not get either one to budge so I'm certain they are either siezed or lever not operational. Think I will pull the passengers seat out first to have a good look. That way car can still be driven while waiting for parts.


It could be in the fully up position. Did you try pulling the leaver up when sa in the seat and pushing down with your bottom at the back where the seat base and backrest meet


----------



## benckj (May 23, 2018)

Yes, I checked for any movement of seat, sitting on or not. Not even a small amount either up or down.
I think it's best to unbolt passengers and tilt back to view lever action on strut. May even try a torch with mirror first.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

benckj said:


> Yes, I checked for any movement of seat, sitting on or not. Not even a small amount either up or down.
> I think it's best to unbolt passengers and tilt back to view lever action on strut. May even try a torch with mirror first.


It can take quite a hefty shove to get the seat to lower and it isn't simply a downward movement, it kind of rotates backwards and down. ie sitting in the seat, holding the lever up with one hand and pushing on the steering wheel to force the seat back and down.
If the seat is a long way back, you may need to move it forward first.

Mine was stuck in the raised position and needed a bit of spray lube on the various linkages, plus a study of how it actually moves, then I managed to lower it.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

I've attached a diagram of the seat mechanism.
Part "3" at the back of the seat needs to rotate clockwise to lower the seat and anti-clockwise to raise the seat.
After spraying lube on the various linkages I used a pair of grips on that bar to get the initial movement going with the lever lifted.


----------



## benckj (May 23, 2018)

Good points David. I suspect mine is stuck in upper position so it may require some penetrating oil on that rear bar as suggested. Weather is getting nasty as we approach winter so will wait for sunny period to give this a crack.
Thanks again for all the ideas.

Jim


----------



## benckj (May 23, 2018)

Well David you win the chocolate fish award! Pulled each seat forward a tad and wallah- both go up and down! They are a bit sticky but definitely work and strut brings them as long as you not sitting on. Think I will spray the moving parts and give them a little work-out again.

Thanks again for all the advice..... power of the forum.


----------



## JoeKan (Mar 10, 2019)

Well, my seat is stuck. When I had the seat out I disconnected the strut at the bottom from the frame and the seat moved freely both up & down. But with the strut attached, it's a 'fixed' seat - right in the middle of it's travel range. Not that it is a big deal... I never sit in there... LoL...


----------



## Dennistt8n (Nov 18, 2018)

Hello the front seat in my car is also broken. I already took it out the car and removed the bottom seat piece because the cable for the hight adjustment was loose. And found a broken nylon v shaped wheel that should hold the cable in place. 
The nylon wheel is about 20mm in diameter and a 8mm hole in the middle.
It looks to be part 13 on the photo DAVID C posted.

Does anyone know where i could find this part? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

Dennistt8n said:


> Hello the front seat in my car is also broken. I already took it out the car and removed the bottom seat piece because the cable for the hight adjustment was loose. And found a broken nylon v shaped wheel that should hold the cable in place.
> The nylon wheel is about 20mm in diameter and a 8mm hole in the middle.
> It looks to be part 13 on the photo DAVID C posted.
> 
> Does anyone know where i could find this part? [smiley=book2.gif]


It's not available as a separate part, item 12 is but very expensive .
Finding a second-hand replacement is probably your best bet .


----------

